# haste (celular)



## VaneF

Hola! ¿Podrían ayudarme a interpretar "haste" en este contexto? 
¿Sería un tipo de traba? ¡Gracias!

La pregunta es qué debería tener un celular para que el participante esté interesado en comprarlo.

El participante contesta: Deveria vir com uma haste, para não ter que ficar segurando o celular.


----------



## Vanda

Tipo de um cabo para segurar/pendurar o celular. Veja a foto.


----------



## VaneF

Hola! Ya entendí lo que quiere decir. A continuación dice:

Deveria vir com uma haste, para não ter que ficar segurando o celular. Encaixar em um fio, uma roupa, para não correr o risco de cair.
 
Entonces "haste" sería una "patita" como las que tienen las biromes para enganchar en los bolsillos de la camisa. Lo que no sé es la palabra apropiada en español. 

Gracias!


----------



## Tomby

VaneF said:


> ]...Deveria vir com uma haste, para não ter que ficar segurando o celular...[/font]


Poderia significar o seguinte?
"_Debería venir con una pinza, para no tener que estar agarrando el celular (teléfono móvil)_".
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## amistad2008

Aún estoy pensando.... ¿sirve "enganche"?

Clip no puede ser porque es como una pinza... 

A ver si alguien más ayuda.


----------



## Tomby

Ahora no hay duda. Para mí es una *pinza*.
Gracias!!! Amistad.
TT.


----------



## amistad2008

Tombatossals said:


> Ahora no hay duda. Para mí es una *pinza*.
> Gracias!!! Amistad.
> TT.


 
No, Tombatossals, no creo que sea lo que VaneF está preguntando, mire la foto que puso Vanda.

Yo aún no estoy segura de cómo se dice.


----------



## Tomby

Sim, Amistad, repare no que diz VaneF:


> Entonces "haste" sería una "patita" como *las que tienen las biromes para enganchar en los bolsillos de la camisa*. Lo que no sé es la palabra apropiada en español.


É por isso que penso que se trata de uma "pinza". Não sei, talvez eu esteja totalmente errado. Se for assim, peço desculpa. Vamos lá ver....
Um abraço!


----------



## Mangato

Haste, podría traduccirse por accesorio?.  Estuve buscando y encontré haste para antena telescópica.

Hay celulares que traen un accesorio de pinza, tipo clip que permite la fijación al cinturón o al bolsillo sin que se caiga.

Algo así

Saludos,

MG


----------



## amistad2008

Mangato said:


> Haste, podría traduccirse por accesorio?. Estuve buscando y encontré haste para antena telescópica.
> 
> Hay celulares que traen un accesorio de pinza, tipo clip que permite la fijación al cinturón o al bolsillo sin que se caiga.
> 
> Algo así
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


 
Pero "haste" en español, Man?


----------



## Vanda

Amizadinha, você diz a palavra nua e crua, haste = asta? Ou está querendo haste no contexto daquela abinha pra segurar o celular conforme a figura acima?


----------



## Tomby

A minha última tentativa: _pinza colgador_ para pendurar o celular nalguma roupa.
TT.


----------



## amistad2008

VaneF said:


> Hola! Ya entendí lo que quiere decir. A continuación dice:
> 
> Entonces "haste" sería una "patita" como las que tienen las biromes para enganchar en los bolsillos de la camisa. Lo que no sé es la palabra apropiada en español. Gracias!


 


Mangato said:


> Estuve buscando y encontré haste para antena telescópica.


 


Vanda said:


> Amizadinha, você diz a palavra nua e crua, haste = asta? Ou está querendo haste no contexto daquela abinha pra segurar o celular conforme a figura acima?


 
Vanda, é que VaneF quer a palavra em espanhol mas acredito que "asta" não sirva. Eu também gostaria de saber como se diz, apesar das minhas tentativas ainda não tenho certeza como é. As tentativas de Tombatossals estão quase chegando lá.

Perguntei para o Mangato se ele tinha achado a palavra "haste" em textos em espanhol porque no DRAE não aparece. Vai que é uma dessas novas palavras ainda não reconhecidas pelo dicionário.


----------



## Mangato

No, en español *haste* no existe. Sería _mástil_, o _hasta_. Incluso mango o empuñadura. Pero como dice TT un celular, con mástil ....

Podría ser soporte?

Saludos,

MG


----------



## amistad2008

Mangato said:


> No, en español *haste* no existe. Sería _mástil_, o _hasta_. Incluso mango o empuñadura. Pero como dice TT un celular, con mástil ....
> 
> Podría ser soporte?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


 
Ya se me había ocurrido "soporte" pero me sabía a algo un poco más grande, por eso no lo dije. "Empeñadura" no la conocía, gracias por agregar vocabulario. Pienso que "mango" o "enganche" sería interesante, o como lo ha dicho Tombatossals "pinza colgador"....


----------



## Carfer

VaneF said:


> Deveria vir com uma haste, para não ter que ficar segurando o celular. Encaixar em um fio, uma roupa, para não correr o risco de cair.
> 
> Entonces "haste" sería una "patita" como las que tienen las biromes para enganchar en los bolsillos de la camisa. Lo que no sé es la palabra apropiada en español.
> 
> Gracias!


 
O problema parece residir no texto original e não propriamente na tradução para espanhol: o termo '_haste_' não parece ser o mais apropriado, mesmo em português, para designar o dito objecto que, pela descrição é efectivamente uma pinça - ou um gancho no caso do auricular que se vê na gravura da Vanda (porque é um auricular que se vê, não um telemóvel, como nós dizemos por estas bandas). 
Uma haste é um pau ou um ferro direito, da qual pode efectivamente estar pendurada alguma coisa, mas que não serve, só por si, para a prender á roupa nem a coisa nenhuma se não tiver acoplado ela própria, haste, um objecto que faça a preensão. Para isso é preciso uma pinça, um gancho, uma patilha, um clip ou objecto parecido. Por isso acho que Mangato e Tombatossals têm razão no que dizem e nas sugestões de tradução que fazem.


----------



## Tomby

Acho que VaneF quando dizia esta frase:


> Entonces "haste" sería una "patita" como *las que tienen las biromes para enganchar en los bolsillos de la camisa*. Lo que no sé es la palabra apropiada en español.


...se referia a esta peça que levam pequenos aparelhos, canetas, etc. para evitar segurá-los nas mãos.Na minha opinião, em espanhol, se chama "_pinza_". Aqui envio uma foto.
Cumprimentos!
TT. 
Foto


----------



## willy2008

Aqui lo pedimos como soporte para el cinturón.


----------



## Tomby

willy2008 said:


> Aqui lo pedimos como soporte para el cinturón.


Si, es una buena opción. Creo que es mejor decir "soporte" para un celular, walkman y aparatos similares. 
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## VaneF

Gracias por todas las sugerencias. Efectivamente, creo que el hablante se refiere a la pinza/gancho/clip de la foto que subio TT. Probé las distintas sugerencias en google y parece que "clip" es la más usada. Gracias!!


----------

